# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  VPN ի՞նչ է դա

## Elmo

VPN - Virtual Private Network
Շատերն են լսել VPN -ի մասին, գուցե շատերը տանը հենց VPN -ով են միանում իրենց պրովայդերին ինտերնետ հասանելիության ծառայություն ստանալու համար: Բայց քչերը գիտեն VPN -ի աշխատանքի սկզբունքները և առհասարակ, ինչու՞ հենց VPN:
Ի՞նչ է VPN -ը, ինչու՞ են այն օգտագործում, ի՞նչ առավելություններ է տալիս այն, և ի՞նչ գլխացավանքներ սպասել VPN -ից:
Կփորձեմ այս հոդվածում պատասխանել այդ հարցերին:

VPN -ը դա լիգիկական(վիրտուալ) ցանցի կառումն է ֆիզիկական ցանցի վրա, օրինակ հենց ինտերնետի: Ավելի պարզ: Դուք կարող եք VPN -ով միանալ ձեր օֆիսի լոկալ ցանցին, ինտերնետի միջոցով VPN կապ հաստատելով ձեր լոկալ VPN սերվերի հետ և օգտվեք ասենք ձեր օֆիսի պրիներից, կամ ձեր մյուս աշխատակցի համակարգչի sheared կատալոգից:
Հրապուրիչ հնարավորություն է: Բայց ավելի հրապուրիչ է, երբ այդ ամենը կատարվում է անվտանք: Այսինքն ԱՄՆ -ից Հայաստան օֆիսի լոկալ ցանցից ինֆորմացիա ստանալուց, դուք պետք է ապահովված լինեք ոչ ցանկալի ինֆորմացիայի արտահոսքից: Այսինքն Ռուսաստանում նստած 12 ամյա ցանցահենը, որսալով ձեր ինֆորմացիան, չպետք է կարողանա այն ապակոդավորել:
Նախ հասկանանք ինչպե՞ս է VPN -ը կապ հաստատում մոլորակի մյուս կետում կամ հենց կողքի սենյակում դրված համակարգչի հետ:
Դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է VPN սեռվեռ և VPN կլիենտ ունեցող աշխատակայան(համակարգիչ): VPN սերվերի վրա պետք է լինի աութենտիֆիկացիայի հնարավորություն: Այսինքն. կլիենտը ուղարկում է օգտագործողի անուն և ծածակագիր, սերվերը ստուգում է նրա ճշտությունը և տալիս է միանալու թույլտվություն, կամ մերժում, եթե ներկայացված օգտագործողի անունը և ծածկագիրը սխալ են:
Թուլտվություն ստանալուն պես VPN կլիենտը VPN սերվերից ստանում է լոկալ ցանցին պատկանող IP հասցե: Ի՞նչ հասցե կստանա կլիենտը, որոշում է ցանացյին ադմինիստրատորը: Դրանից հետո հաստատվում է վիրտուալ թունել: Ինֆորմացիան ինկապսուլիզացիա է լինում VPN տունելային պրոտակոլի մեջ, իսկ տեղ հասնելուն պես հետ է բացվում և նրանից դուրս է հանվում ինֆորմացիան: Տունելում տվյալների ինկապսուլիզացիայի համար հաճախ օգտագործվում է *PPTP Point-to-Point Tunneling* Protocol -ը: Սակայն ինչպես ամեն ինչը, PPTP-ն ունի իր թերությունները: Մանավորապես ամենամեծ թերությունը PPTP -ի կողմից մինչև կապի հաստատումը, աութենտիֆիկացիայի տվյալների բաց տեքստով ուղարկում է: Այսինքն մանդատների փոխանակումը կատարվում է մինչը պաշտպանված թունելի ստեղծումը, իսկ դա պոտենցյալ խոցելիություն է:
Որպես ալտերնատիվ լուծում կարելի է համարել *L2TP layer 2 Tunnelling Protocol* -ը , որը հիմնականում օգտագործվում է *IPSec* կոդավորման պրոտակոլի հետ համատեղ: Այստեղ արդեն մանդատների փոխանակումը տեղի է ունենում IPSec պրոտակոլով կոդավորված: L2TP+IPSec զուգյը գուցե և լուծում է բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ, բայց էլի կա բայց:
Նախ համատեղ խատելու համար նշված պրոտակոլների զույգը պահանջում է որոշակի բաց պորտեր, որոնք միշտ չեն firewall -ների վրա բաց: Եվ երկրորդը, TCP փաթեթի ամբողջական կոդավորումը չի թողնում, որպեսզի NAT սերվերը փոփոխություն կատարի նրանում: Այսինքն ֆիկտիվ IP -ների հետ այն չի կարողանում աշխատել ինտերնետով:
Վերջերս Microsoft -ի կողմից այս խնդրին լուծում տալու շրջանակներում ստեղծվել է *SSTP* *Secure Socket tunneling protocol*: Վերջինս աշխատում է SSL -ի հետ և պահանջում է ստանդարտ SSL -ի պորտը, որը բոլոր firewall -ներում է բաց: SSTP -ն աշխատում է Windows Vista SP1  և բարձր ՕՀ-երում:

Թեման կրում է ուսուցողական բնույթ, նախատեսում է միայն տեխնիկական քննարկումներ, քննադատություններ, լրացումներ ու կրիտիկա անելու համար:

----------

Ahik (07.08.2009), Armen.181 (29.11.2009), Chilly (07.08.2009), davidus (06.08.2009), Dragon (28.07.2009), Edz (28.07.2009), Jarre (06.08.2009), Legolas (03.08.2009), MrKaren (05.06.2011), NetX (21.04.2010), Taurus (28.07.2009), VisTolog (28.07.2009), Yellow Raven (28.07.2009), Ապե Ջան (16.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (02.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Ընդունվում են լրացումներ, ավելացումներ, քննադատություններ ու առաջարկներ:  :Smile: 
Խնդրում եմ վերջիններիս առկայության դեպքում չլռել:
ընդունվում են նաև հարցեր նոր հոդվածների համար:
Ի՞նչ թեմայով հոդված կուզենայիք տեսնել:

----------


## Cracker

ճշտում սեփական նկատառումներով )) - Եթե ես իմ տնային փոքրիկ լինուքս կոմպի վրա ՎՊՆ սերվեր սարքեմ, դրա IP-ն անպայման պիտի ռեալ լինի չէ?

----------


## Elmo

> ճշտում սեփական նկատառումներով )) - Եթե ես իմ տնային փոքրիկ լինուքս կոմպի վրա ՎՊՆ սերվեր սարքեմ, դրա IP-ն անպայման պիտի ռեալ լինի չէ?


Չէ: Ոչ ռեալ IP -ին պարզապես ինտերնետից չես կարող կպնել: Բայց կարաս լոկալ ցանցից կպնես:

----------


## Cracker

> Չէ: Ոչ ռեալ IP -ին պարզապես ինտերնետից չես կարող կպնել: Բայց կարաս լոկալ ցանցից կպնես:


Չէ, ինձ ինտերնետից միանալն էր հետաքրքրում. փաստորեն դրսից միանալու համար ռեալ ԻՊ ա պետք

----------


## _DEATH_

Հնարավոր ա նենց անեմ, որ առանձ դեյլ անելու VPN-ը միանա??

----------


## Elmo

> Հնարավոր ա նենց անեմ, որ առանձ դեյլ անելու VPN-ը միանա??


Հարցդ VPN -ի արձանագրությունների ու աշխատանքային սկզբունքների հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի, բայց հնարավոր է:
Ենթադրում եմ խոսքը windows ՕՀ -ի մասին է:
Պետք է այնպես անել, որ որևէ ծրագիր որպես սերվիս ինտերակտիվ լոգին լինի ու միացնի VPN -ը: Դա կարելի է կազմակերպել nncron ծրագրով, որը նախկին ԽՍՀՄ երկրների օգտագործողների համար անվճար է: Մանրամասները կայքում ծանոթացի: Անձամբ օգտագործում եմ, ամեն ինչ աշխատում է:
Իսկ Linux ՕՀ -ում սեփական cron -ը կա:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Հարցդ VPN -ի արձանագրությունների ու աշխատանքային սկզբունքների հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի, բայց հնարավոր է:
> Ենթադրում եմ խոսքը windows ՕՀ -ի մասին է:
> Պետք է այնպես անել, որ որևէ ծրագիր որպես սերվիս ինտերակտիվ լոգին լինի ու միացնի VPN -ը: Դա կարելի է կազմակերպել nncron ծրագրով, որը նախկին ԽՍՀՄ երկրների օգտագործողների համար անվճար է: Մանրամասները կայքում ծանոթացի: Անձամբ օգտագործում եմ, ամեն ինչ աշխատում է:
> Իսկ Linux ՕՀ -ում սեփական cron -ը կա:


Ճիշտն ասած էտ nncron-ից գլուխ չհանեցի: Ինչ պետք ա անեմ՞՞, task սարքեմ, rasdial ծրագիրը աշխատացնի vpn-իս պարամետրերով՞՞

Հա լավ հասկացա, հեսա փոձեմ…
Եղավ, շատ հարմարա, ես էլ դրել batch էի գրում, մերսիներ  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Չէ, ինձ ինտերնետից միանալն էր հետաքրքրում. փաստորեն դրսից միանալու համար ռեալ ԻՊ ա պետք


Հնարավոր է կպնել, Համաչի-ով....

----------


## Cracker

> Հնարավոր է կպնել, Համաչի-ով....


Համաչի? էտ որն ա? ինչ որ անծանոթ ա ինձ..... հեսա պոիսկ տամ, տեսնենք դրան ինչով են ուտում  :Jpit:

----------


## Armeno

Ինտեռնետով, բայց դրա պինգերը 200 ից չի իջնում ես վերջերս

----------


## Արամ

> Ինտեռնետով, բայց դրա պինգերը 200 ից չի իջնում ես վերջերս


չէ են որը ես ու վուլֆը փորձինք 96 էր :Smile:

----------


## Ahik

> չէ են որը ես ու վուլֆը փորձինք 96 էր


Միտքն արտակարգա, ես միքիչ ուղղակի ճոխացնեմ:
Հնարավոր չի ակումբում նման ցանց սարգվի, թեկուզ ընկերների միջև :Think:  
Թե դա անձնական նախաձեռնություն պետք է լինի ակումբականների միջև :Xeloq:

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի վերջին գրառումներից ինֆորմատիվ մի քանիսը տեղափոխվել են "Հարցեր և պատասխաններ համակարգչային ցանցերի վերաբերյալ" թեմա, իսկ թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ` ջնջվել:*

----------


## Donor

Ես ժամանակին ինտերնետ ունեի, որին VPN-ով էի կպնում,  բայց server սարքած չկամ, եթե կարելիա համառոտ կբացատրես VPN server սարքելու  ձևը ու քայլերը:

----------


## VahagnP

Նայի http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=49663 ստեղ երեկ երեկոյան Ելմոն օգնել ա ինդձ ու ամեն ինչ նորմալ ստացվել ա

----------


## terev

> Ստիպված VPN եմ լինում *ուրիշ տեղ*, որ չփոխվող IP ստանամ ու նոր մտնում եմ:


Elmo ջան ընդհանուր առմամբ հասկանում եմ VPN-ը ինչա, բայց դե կյանքումս չեմ օգտագործել: Մի երկու հարց ունեմ:

Փաստորեն ես ցանկացած կապով կարող՞ եմ VPN լինեմ *ուրիշ տեղ*: (ոնց հասկացա այո)
VPN ու Proxy server-ը դրանք միթէ՞ նույն բաները չեն:
Հայաստանում կա՞ արդյոք որևէ պրովայդեր, որը մատուցի VPN ծառայություն:

Ավելի կոնկրետ, օրինակ ես ուզում եմ միանամ Paypal.com-ին մեկ այլ IP-ով (այսինքն Paypal-ում երևա ոչ իմ IP-ին), կարող եմ օգտագործել VPN-ը և միթէ՞ VPN-ը ապահովվում է անվտանգ միցում (безопасное соединение):

----------


## terev

VPN ու Proxy server-ը դրանք միթէ՞ նույն բաները չեն:

Այս հարցը ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ այսպես տալ:

VPN ու Proxy server-ը ինչով՞ են նման և ինչով՞ են տարբեր:

----------


## Elmo

> VPN ու Proxy server-ը դրանք միթէ՞ նույն բաները չեն:
> 
> Այս հարցը ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ այսպես տալ:
> 
> VPN ու Proxy server-ը ինչով՞ են նման և ինչով՞ են տարբեր:


VPN ու Proxy սերվերները այնքան են իրար նման, ինչքան տելեպորտն ու ինքնաթիռը: Առաջին հայացքից երկուսն էլ տեղափոխության միջոց են, բայց շատ տարբեր բաներ են: Կոնկրետ VPN -ի նպատակը վիրտուալ ցանց ստեղծելն է: Այսինքն պատկերացրու ունեք կազմակերպության գրասենյակ, որտեղ բոլորն ունեն ֆիկտիվ IP հասցենր(IP-ների մասին առանձին թեմայում գրել եմ: Արդեն չեմ հիշում վերնագիրը) ու ունեք տպիչ սարք, shearing արած կատալոգ որից օգտվում են բոլոր աշխատողները: Քոզ գործուղել են ասենք ԱՄՆ և քո աշխատանքի արդյունքները պետք է ամեն օր տպած վիճակով ներկայացնեն տնօրենին: Ինչպես նաև դու ամեն օր shearing արված կատալոգում գտնվեղ ինչ-որ ֆայլեր պետք է խմբագրես: Բայց ինչպե՞ս վարվես, եթե 192.168.10.2 IP հասցեով տպիչը չի երևում ողջ աշխարհին(փառք Աստծո որ չի երևում, որովհետև պարապ մի չինացի հնարավոր է որոշի Պեկինի հեռախոսի գրիքը տպել հենց ձեր պրինտերով):
Իհարկե խնդրհը կարելի է հեշտ լուծել, եթե Հռիփսիկ, կամ Մարգարիտա անունով գործավարուհի ունենաք, որին էլեկտրոնային փոստով կուղարկես հաշվետվությունները: Նա և կտպի և կխմբագրի ֆայլը: Եթե իհարկե գիշերվա ժամը 4-ին համաձայնվի աշխատել, որովհետև այստեղի և ԱՄՆ-ի ժամային գոտիները տարբեր են:
Մեկ այլ տարբերակ տալիս է VPN սերվերը, որը ունի ռեալ IP հասցե և որը կոնֆիգուրացված է այնպես, որ իրեն կպնելուց դու ստանում ես 192.168.10.3 (վերջին թիվը կարող է լինել 1-255 ցանկացած թիվ, որը չի կրկվնում ցանցում)IP հասցե: Դու կկարողանաս ինքնուրույն տպել քո տպիչով և մտնել ընդհանուր sheared կատալոգ ու կատարել բոլոր փոփոխությունները: Իսկ Հռիփսիկը հանգիստ կքնի իր ամուսնու մոտ:
Պրոքսի սերվերը լրիվ ուրիշ ֆունկցիաներ է կատարում: Նա հարցում է անում և այն փոխանցում իր սպասարկման տիրույթում գտնվող աշխատակայանին: Պրոքսի սերվերի դեպքում աշխատող արձանագրությունները(network protacols) սահմանափակվում են հիմնականում HTTP -ով կամ HTTPS -ով և նմանատիպ մի քանի այլ արձանագրություններով: Պրոքսի սերվերը չի կարող ցանցային տպիչին տպելու հրամանի հարցում վերահասեավորի: Իսկ VPN -ի դեպքում դու ունես բոլոր արձանագրություններից օգտվելու հնարավորություն: Բացի դա քո բոլոր գործողությունները կոդավորված են(այսինքն կողքից ոչ ոք չի կարող «բռնել» քո տպելու ուղարկած ֆայլը), սեղմման ալգորիթմով կարող են սեղմվել: Անվտանգ, արագ, հարմարավետ միացում ինտերնետի միջոցով հարազատ կազմակերպության գրասենյակ:
Կոնկրետ արձանագրությունների մասին այս թեմայի առաջին գրառումում ավելի քան մանրամասն գրել եմ: Թերություններն ու առավելությունները նկարագրել եմ: Չեմ կարող նկարագրել տրաֆիկի ինկապսուլիզացիայի, թունելավորման ու կոդավորման արձանագրություննեը, որովհետև դրանց նկարագրությունը ահավոր մեծ ծավալի ինֆորմացիա է: Եթե կուզենաս մանրամասն կարդալ դրանց մասին, կարող ես փնտրել համապատասխան գրականությունում: PPTP. L2TP/IPSec, GRE tunneling protacol, SSTP արձանագրությունների մասին տեքստ և կարդալ:
Բազային նկարագրությունը երևի այսքանն էր:

----------

terev (16.02.2010), Zangezur (17.02.2010)

----------


## Գրիգոր

Չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա կարդացածս ճիշտ, բայց կարդացել եմ, որ VPN-ը հնարավորություն ա տալիս մեկ այլ տեղից ինետի միջոցով միանալ օրիանկ քո գրասենյակի լոկալ ցանցին:
Դե եթե VPN հապավումն էլ բացենք, ապա ստացուվում ա Virtual դNetworking, ինչը նշանակում է վիրտուալ մասնավոր կամ գաղտնի ցանց.
99% -ով  ճիշտ իմ ասածը` իրա կատարած ֆունկցիայի մասին:
Դրա միջոցով հնարավորություն ա ընձեռնվում ցանկացած կետից միանալ ինչ-որ համակարգչային լոկալ կամ գլոբալ ցանցի`այդ ցանցի համակարգիչնեից որևէ մեկի ռեալ IP ունենալու դեպքում

----------


## Sagittarius

VPNի հետ պնդիր ունեմ,

VPN կլիենտով էի մտնում ինտերնետ, հետո ինչ որ պահից անդընդհատ օՓիբկա էր տալիս լոգին ընդհանրապես չէր լինում, ասեցի թազա ինստալ անեմ, էն էլ ինստալ էլ չի անում, իսնտալացիայի կեսից պրոցեսը աբորտ ա անում, ո՞վ կարա օգնի

----------


## Shah

Elmo, շատ լավ նյութ ա, իսկ եթե կարելի է լուսավորեք VLAN-ներ ինչպե՞ս կազմակերպել:

----------


## Elmo

> Elmo, շատ լավ նյութ ա, իսկ եթե կարելի է լուսավորեք VLAN-ներ ինչպե՞ս կազմակերպել:


Կոնկրետ Vlan հասկացությունը լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն ա: Vlan-ը դա վիրտուալ ցանցն ա: Օրինակ ունես 1 ցանցային կոմմուտատոր(switch), բայց խնդիր են դրել կառուցել 2 տարբեր ցանցեր, որոնք իրարից ոչ միայն IP ցանցով կտարբերվեն, այլ նաև ֆիզիկապես: Էդ դեպքում պետք կլինի ունենալ 2 switch, բայց նույն խնդիրը հնարավոր է լուծել նաև մեկ switch-ով: Բայց դրա համար switch -ը պետք ա ունենա Vlan-ի հնարավորություն, այսինքն լինի IEEE 802.1Q ստանդարտի:
IEEE 802.1Q ստանդարտը թույլ ա տալիս հայտարարել Vlan-ներ, այսինքն վիրտուալ ցանցեր: Ամեն Vlan ունի իր անունը, մեկնաբանությունը ու ID -ն, որը և հանդիսանում է տվյալ վիրտուալ ցանցի ունիկալ տարբերակիչը՝ identificator:
Մեր դեպքում պետք ա կոմմուտատորը բաժանել 2 Vlan-ի, որովհետև պահանջել են 2 ցանց:
Կումմուտատորում հայտարարում ենք 2 Vlan, ասենք մեկը net1 անունով, մյուսը՝ net2: Net1-ին կտանք 10 իդենտիֆիկատոր, իսկ 2-ին՝ 20: Կամայական եմ ընտել անուններն ու իդենտիֆիկատորները: Ենթադրենք մեր կոմմուտատորը 24 պորտանի է: Նրա 1-12 պորտը կհայտարարենք net1 Vlan -ի անդամ, իսկ 13-24 -ը՝ net2: Դրանից հետո կարող ենք միացնել համապատասխան համակարգիչները համապատասխան Vlan -ների անդամ հանդիսացող պերտերին ու տեղադրել IP հասցեները:
Նույն կոմմուտատորի 2 տարբեր Vlan-ների անդամ հանդիսացող պորտերին կարելի է միացնել միևնույն հասցեով համակարգիչներ ու նրանք կոնֆլիկտի մեջ չեն մտնի, որովհետև գտնվում են տարբեր ցանցերում: 
Vlan -ների կիրառությունը հիմնականում անվտանգության ու թողունակության բարձրացման խնդիրների լուծման համար ա: Ինչպես նաև կազմակերպչական հարցեր լուցելուց:
Կոնկրետ թե ո՞նց են Vlan-ներ ստեղծում ու պորտեր հայտարարում Vlan-ի անդամ, ամեն կոմմուտատոր իր ձևն ունի ու ամեն արտադրող իր միջոցներն ա տալիս: Էնպես որ կարդում ես ստանդարտի մասին ու սարքի օգտագործողի ձեռնարկը ու առաջ:

----------

terev (15.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

Ինձ կոնկրետ cisco-ների վրա ա հետաքրքրում, բայց արդեն լուծել եմ էդ խնդիրը, փորձարկումներս կատարել եմ 1841-ի catalyst 1900-ի և 3600 սերիայի 3640 մոդելի վրա: Ամենադժվարը էն էր որ փորձում էի 1841+1900 catalyst-ը միացնեմ trunk-ով, հետո 3-րդ օրը նոր պարզեցի, որ 1900-ն 802.1q չունի, մենակ isl ունի.

----------


## Elmo

> Ինձ կոնկրետ cisco-ների վրա ա հետաքրքրում, բայց արդեն լուծել եմ էդ խնդիրը, փորձարկումներս կատարել եմ 1841-ի catalyst 1900-ի և 3600 սերիայի 3640 մոդելի վրա: Ամենադժվարը էն էր որ փորձում էի 1841+1900 catalyst-ը միացնեմ trunk-ով, հետո 3-րդ օրը նոր պարզեցի, որ 1900-ն 802.1q չունի, մենակ isl ունի.


Cisco -ի վրա կլինի, թե 3Com-ի, D-Link -ի, Juniper -ի, կապ չունի: 802.Q -ն Աֆրկայում էլ ա 802.Q: Ռեալիզացիայի ձևը ընդամենը սինտաքսի հարց ա: 3 օր պետք չի, որ իմանաս տվյալ կոմմուտատորը ունի՞ 802.Q, թե՞ չէ: Սարքի տեխնիական նկարագիրը տուփի մեջ լինում ա: Բացում ես ու կարդում:
Հա, բացի 802.Q -ից էլի ստանդարտներ կան Vlan սարքելու, բայց տարածված ու պրակտիկ չեն, դրա համար չեմ անրադառնում: Ցանկության դեպքում կարող ես կարդալ ինտերնետում:

----------


## Shah

> Սարքի տեխնիական նկարագիրը տուփի մեջ լինում ա:


Խոստովանի, որ միշտ չի, որ ժամանակ ա լինում տեխ. նկարագրության կարդալու համար:



> Հա, բացի 802.Q -ից էլի ստանդարտներ կան Vlan սարքելու, բայց տարածված ու պրակտիկ չեն, դրա համար չեմ անրադառնում:


 Ինքս 802.1q-ից բացի օգտագործում եմ նաև isl, մնացած ստանդարտներին չեմ անրադարցել:

----------

